# Venison Roast



## glenn t (Jul 3, 2010)

Dinner tonight was pecan smoked venison roast with pecan smoked potatoes.  Yum!  Too late for Q View.


----------



## rdknb (Jul 3, 2010)

I would have loved to see q on this, but I bet it was good.  I love venison but do not get it often


----------



## glenn t (Jul 4, 2010)

It actually tasted a lot better than it looked.  I only took it to about 170 internal temp to keep it from drying out.  Outside had a nice crust and inside was moist and pink.  Even my kids loved it.


----------

